# WHAT SEX are these



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

just got these santa isabela, guy said one male 2 female but i know you guys are the experts! what do i have?

THANKS


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure on sexes but those are some of the nicest anthoyi I've seen!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They look like 1.2. Those are exceptional, whose lineage are they? Bill


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

one is from understory enterprise and the other two i think dartfroginc.


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

Still want more opinions


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

they look like one male two females, though if its possible to get better pictures of them to see from an overview it would be easier, even if all 3 frogs wernt in the picture.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd guess 1.2 as well. Those SI's look fantastic.


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump please


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys I will post better pics tomorrow


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The frogs that came from dartfroginc are UE lineage, just so you know.

Oh, I think they're 1.2 as well.


----------



## Russevan (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks for the replies,i still have not heard any calling though.what are the obvious diffences between the sexes?


----------

